# Mold on frames???



## Fine ocean Parker (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello everyone! This is my first post. My frames where in storage all winter and I went to get organized and I have mold! Now, it's not a lot of mold, it looks like some old pollen cells and some spots on the wood frame. My questions is can I just clean it ( brush / scrap it off ), or do I just give them a quick wipe and let the bees clean them of do I need new frames?
Thanks


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Are they empty frames or do they have foundation or comb?


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

Hair dryer (...on high but not too close to the comb as to melt the wax)


----------



## Fine ocean Parker (Feb 27, 2013)

All the frames have plastic foundation and, some of those have comb. Some foundations have a little mold in a few cells that look to have a little pollen. The frames with comb have a bit more mold I guess due to more "product" to get moldy, all be it still just a few cells.
With regards to the hair dryer, are you saying just dry the mold out and that's good enough?


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

Fine ocean Parker said:


> All the frames have plastic foundation and, some of those have comb. Some foundations have a little mold in a few cells that look to have a little pollen. The frames with comb have a bit more mold I guess due to more "product" to get moldy, all be it still just a few cells.
> With regards to the hair dryer, are you saying just dry the mold out and that's good enough?


Yes. Many would say even that is not necessary for the light colored mold (that looks like a fine dusting), suggesting the bees will clean it up. I just happened to notice that a hairdryer cleans it us very well.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't used plastic frames but would be concerned about heating the frame causing warping. I have however seen the bees tear into mold on a frame and clean it up in less than an hour. If you want you can freeze the frame then give it to them. That's what I'd do if I was concerned.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't use anything plastic in beekeeping, unless absolutely necessary. All those old water bottles sold by the millions...did you ever wonder why the government mandated a change from one type of plastic to another a number of years ago? Anyway, with that said, a little mold on my frames is not such a big deal...my bees clean it up good as new. If it is way moldy and I don't want the bees wasting time cleaning up junk, then I just change out the wax/foundation. And, great point by delber....I have experienced warping of plastic foundation years ago. I bought some used equipment and decided to melt the wax off the frames in a solar melter before I tossed the frames/foundation out in the trash....they warped like bacon on a grill.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mist them with a weak bleach solution, let them dry and put them in the hive. Bees will clean them and you'll knock down a lot of pathogens, if they are present.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

People are weird about mold nowadays. The bees have been dealing with it for years without the over reaction that we have. For the most part, bees take care of mold and mildew as a matter of course. Help them out by scraping off the alarming stuff but beyond that, they'll be just fine and you will too!


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

I just pulled a bunch of frames out to start adding supers to my bees. One stack of 6 medium supers was fine, The other stack was furry with mold. I can't imagine that that would be safe for the bees or people who consume my honey. I read all your posts and want to believe but it just does not seem right to put the moldy frames back on my hives without trying to kill the mold. I plan to use a 1 to 20 bleach solution and soak the frames over night then rinse them and put them in the sun to dry. I will only try it on one hive at first and let everyone know after a couple of weeks what happens.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

You don't need to soak them, just mist them to disinfect. But bleach is good IMO


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I found two of my hives with heavy mold in the lower deeps. Before I got around to doing anything, the girls cleaned all and if I didn't see it before, I wouldn't have known it happened.

I suggest a light brushing for the surface and leave the rest to the girls. Don't turn this into a project.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I let them sit in full sunlight for a couple of days prior to using modly frames. We all hate to see it but it happens.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

dead wet hollow tree black mold swarm moves in not a problem clean up place propolis every where house keeping 101, dead wet hollow tree colony dies out over winter mold and dead bodies all around swarm moves in cleans up house keeping 101


----------

